# Hello from Long Island, NY!



## summerblue (Jun 9, 2009)

Although I've come across specktra.net countless times in my google searches, last night was the 1st time I actually stepped in to look around the site & instantly joined. I just know I'm gonna love it here! After looking at the MAC pigment swatches, I just can't wait until I fulfill my 20 posts requirement so I can start to purchase some much wanted samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also can't wait to learn how some of you gals make your unique (& just too cool) banner smilies!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2009)

and welcome! Great to have you here now. Enjoy!


----------



## gitts (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## GGBlu (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to Spektra.  Always nice to see someone from my area join up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're going to be amazed by how much you learn here!  The people on this forum are friendly, encouraging, and so willing to help out.  To speed up the 20 post minimum, I suggest jumping over to the FOTD forum and providing feedback.  You'll be offering encouraging (and constructive) feedback to people while meeting the requirement to spend tons of money in the Clearance Bin.  It's a win-win situation!


----------



## summerblue (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thank you everyone for welcoming me!
* 
*GGBlu*, this is too funny that you're one of the ladies welcoming me because I joined because of your March posts concerning having extra tickets to the EL Warehouse Sale in Hauppauge!  I had gone to the Sale back in the '80s (how's that for dating myself!), but when I found out from a utube post that MAC also was included in the Sale, I did a google search which took me to your thread!  I wanted to contact you & Stacey131 about having extra *current* tickets.  Having an incredibly slow email account I didn't know how long it would take to get the activation email (sometimes takes 24 hours!) so I was lucky enough to find Stacey's direct contact link on another site so that's the route I took.  So, looks like I'm going to the Warehouse Sale on 6/20!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only problem is that I'll probably be spent out from MAC's 25%-off Sale on the 16th, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 9, 2009)

welcome hun x


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to specktra!


----------

